# Things you dislike that everyone else likes



## butch (Jun 10, 2008)

Some time ago I began a thread here in the lounge on "things you like that nobody else does." Well, now I feel it is time for the other side of that question....so, what do you loathe that everyone thinks is fabulous?

One thing I've always disliked is John Denver songs. I also dislike most Billy Joel songs, and I'm not a big fan of Jimmy Buffett, either. I also only like one Bob Marley song, the rest I'm indifferent to.

I have more, but for now, I'll leave you with that. I look forward to seeing what other responses this thread might get.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 10, 2008)

Cashews.


There I said it.




I DESPISE Cashews. They gross me out. I don't know why. Texture issue that I don't experience with any other nut.


And when I tell people this, they don't believe me. They can't understand why I don't like cashews. Blah.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, this always gets me in trouble. I don't like ice cream. I know. I just don't. I have been called a Godless Communist for my stance, but I just don't like it. In general, I prefer food that I can chew. So now you all know my dirty little secret.


Oh, and butch, I'm totally with you on the Billy Joel thing.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 10, 2008)

~Scene haircuts~, apparently. Every time I see someone with teased up hair secured with an entire can of Aqua Net, I die a little inside.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2008)

Those humongous sunglasses that cover up almost all of your face.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 10, 2008)

Television. It exists only to shatter the viewers' self-esteem and then urge them to rebuild it with the sponsor's product. Yet it is becoming increasingly difficult to find any public space in which several TV's are not blaring away. And it seems as if every third conversation begins with the words "Did you watch..." Bah. Humbug.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 10, 2008)

The jazz song "ICE CREAM"


----------



## The Fez (Jun 10, 2008)

The Beatles

*hides*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 10, 2008)

Scarves

Yoga pants

Sushi


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 10, 2008)

TV news. I refuse to watch. I feel they are just out to sensationalize tragedy. I hate seeing promos for the news like "Something that everyone has in their home that could kill you right now...tonight at 11."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2008)

Reality TV
American Idol
Boy Bands
Pop Divas
Friends, Cheers and Seinfeld. I just don't get the appeal of those show or think they are funny.


----------



## bexy (Jun 10, 2008)

mayonnaise. its sick, twisted, smelly and grosses me out.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

Harry Potter.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 10, 2008)

Reality TV
Dr. Phil
Skinny Jeans
Juno (the movie)
Those pointy-toed womens shoes


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2008)

Geez, it'll be hard for me to STOP myself with a thread like this. lol

Let's start with "Napolean Dynamite". Seriously, I couldn't stand that movie.

Then there's "American Idol"... I don't understand why so many people are SO obsessed with this nonsense. 

Blogging when you have NOTHING to contribute to society.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 10, 2008)

The movie Anchorman. Everyone raved about it, I watched it....I didn't really like it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Harry Potter.



YES, YES, and YES.



Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, this always gets me in trouble. I don't like ice cream. I know. I just don't. I have been called a Godless Communist for my stance, but I just don't like it.



Personally I'd think that "tasteless heathen" fits better.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> YES, YES, and YES.



Et tu, Beej????


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Et tu, Beej????



I seriously don't get it. I tried reading _Sorceror's Stone_ and couldn't finish it. It just wasn't enjoyable for me to read, and the films don't interest me that much, either. I'm not saying that it's bad, but I don't like it and consider other fantasy series to be far superior.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Reality TV
> American Idol
> Pop Divas
> Friends and Seinfeld. I just don't get the appeal of those show or think they are funny.



You're not alone....
I also hate most "reality" TV.....especially those that are OBVIOUSLY rigged and scripted....jfx

I also dislike:

MASH -wtf was so great about this show? :doh:

The Who - most of what they did sucks....including that lame movie called Tommy- gawd, I'm glad they are old and hope they die off soon   

The View and Lifetime TV- this is the most offensive pile of tripe, aside from soap operas, that TV has ever offered up to women. I want to bitch slap the producers.....:doh:

That "Achy Breaky Heart" song from back in the early 90s...I could have killed me off a few hillbillies for overplaying that bullshit......

and that brings us to...

Hannah Montana- I had the misfortune of being over at someone's house one time while it was on.....*vomits violently*

Oprah...wtf cares what she thinks? Egads.....this is making me think of The View for some reason....

oh and did I mention my dislike for Diane Sawyer and Barbara Walters? They can both eat shit in my world 

Those effing ugly croc shoes....who in hell thought those up...and why do people not realize how gd stupid they are? :doh:

Celine Dion.....I could stand her just long enough for her to get over-played and over-rated. However...I do like her perfume :blush:


I'm sure I will be back to finish my bitching later......


----------



## Suze (Jun 10, 2008)

crocs...


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Harry Potter.



You're shameless. cute as hell, though.

Where I wouldn't so much say that *everyone* likes these things, it seems quite a few do, whereas I do not:


Lima beans and peas
Pornagraphy that also features a males penis (seriously)
Ankle socks

... That's all I could think of to mention.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Harry Potter.



*Puts Carrie on ignore.*



My #1 thing is:

Steak. Especially when it's still pink.


*cries, then pukes, then cries*


----------



## olwen (Jun 10, 2008)

Hip hop and rap. Can't stand the stuff, never have, never will. 

Super baggy pants and oversized shirts. Makes me want to vomit in my mouth.

Cottage cheese - ewww, just typing it grosses me out. My mom made me eat if for breakfast every day as a kid as "diet food." I don't touch the stuff.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 10, 2008)

Superhero movies. Spiderman, Superman, Batman, Iron Man. Enough already. Oh and don't get me started on all the sequels.

Note to Hollywood: it is okay to greenlight original stuff. 
Case in point: Juno, Little Miss Sunshine. We're starving for some originality here.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> *Puts Carrie on ignore.*


FINE, but I'm keeping the pink satin sash.







Also, 99% of romantic comedy movies. They make me so bored and squidgy that I literally squirm in my seat, and not in a good way.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh wow.... I could put so much here.....

Reality TV shows
news channels
Crocs shoes
rap and rap singers
sushi (I threw up a little when I typed that... )
NASCAR
all 5 zillion Law & Order versions
all 5 zillion CSI versions
mushrooms
cigarettes/drugs/alcoholic beverages
being drunk
rare steak
Gatorade
huge thick soled flip flops
the Matrix movies
Adam Sandler
Jerry Seinfeld
shrimp, crab, lobster, squid
Burger King french fries
chicken strips
Krispy Kreme donuts
coffee
tomato juice
grapefruit juice
most fruits and veggies
oreo cookies

I could go on... but that's enough for now.....


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> being drunk



Oooh, seconded! (Even though I've never been drunk... :doh


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't like most TV much, especially the commercials when repeated. Unaware of much pop culture of the past 35 years. I don't like huge corporations to make my choices for me. Don't care for steaks although the same high-grade meat ground up can be excellent. Love the Beatles even tho I probably heard 'em enough for my lifetime. Mayonnaise ain't bad. Didn't think _Seinfeld_ was worth the effort. Not drawn to computer games. I hate sports. Love the Who (only with Keith Moon on drums, and the _Tommy_ movie doesn't count as the Who.)  I love most food and don't understand why anyone would bother hating it. Can't stand Dr. Phil (but I doubt _anyone_ here on Dims likes him.) Was appalled that Reagan became President (ditto the Bushes.) I have very little nostalgia for the '80s (for one thing, I was amazingly poor then.) I'm with Butch on John Denver, Billy Joel, Jimmy Buffett (I don't _dislike_ their songs, but they're schlock.) Bob Marley & the Wailers were gods. Love cashews, ice cream. *_collapses.....exhausted*_


----------



## steely (Jun 10, 2008)

Cell Phones or telephones in general,I despise hearing them ring.I'd also like to take a flame thrower to everyone I see who's got the stupid thing to their ear while driving!You know who you are!


----------



## vermillion (Jun 10, 2008)

led zeppelin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

Things I dislike that everyone else (or so it seems) likes:

Peppermint anything - YUCK

Pretzels

People who say "ya'll" (like chalk on a blackboard to this Jersey Gurl)

Drivers who stay in the left/fast lane the ENTIRE time they drive

Celine Dion *smiling at GEF as I watch M*A*S*H*

Paris Hilton, Nicole Ritchie, Mylie Cyrus, Jessica Simpson....WHAT IS THE BIG DEAL about those young rich lost stick chicks?

Adam Sandler (ok, call me unamerican)

Seinfeld

Martina McBride

ALL rap songs

Jazz

Piercings (except for regular ear piercings)

Women/girls who have tattoos on the back of their necks (don't know why, I just skeeve that!)

Chicken - I know, it's weird but I HATE CHICKEN


----------



## butch (Jun 10, 2008)

I love these lists, especially when I see things I agree with (Harry Potter, The Who) and things I don't (steak, sushi, Law and Order).

I dislike Starbucks, did I forget to mention that? That seems to be almost the most un-American thing I can think of to dislike.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Chicken - I know, it's weird but I HATE CHICKEN



Do you hate the chickens themselves or just the meat?


----------



## Ash (Jun 10, 2008)

Strawberries.

Devil's fruit!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

Tuna salad


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> crocs...



ah yes, those nasty things too!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Do you hate the chickens themselves or just the meat?



A few years ago I actually ate chicken every day for about 9 months, it's just the thought of eating it...not making it, smelling it or even those cute little feathered friends...that makes me gag!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 10, 2008)

Peanut butter - I call it Satan's Poop and I mean it

Elvis Presley - talentless hack IMHO


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Those humongous sunglasses that cover up almost all of your face.


Bingo!









vermillion said:


> led zeppelin



I completely agree... I've heard "Stairway to Heaven" played way to many times back in the '70s and '80s at my high school dances.



Santaclear said:


> ... I don't like most TV much,
> ... Not drawn to computer games.
> ... I hate sports.
> ...



Same, same and same... I like to play sports on occasion, but not watch them on TV.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2008)

*Volume 1*

Cell phones
Sushi
Coffee
Myspace
Mayo
Droopy pants
Rolling distortion units (loud car stereos)
Jewelry
Cities
Tea
Napoleon Dynamite
Reality TV
News
Superfluous shoes
Tattoos
Piercings
Winter


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 11, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stan, did you post those chick's pics for ME????


----------



## toni (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with these above mentioned:

The View
Oprah
American Idol
Harry Potter
Reality TV
Napoleon Dynamite
Tattoos on the back of chicks neck
Super hero movies
Lobster
Smoking

Some stuff not mentioned:
Rachel Ray
Will Farell
Mickey Mouse
Dance clubs
little dogs
SUVs
Facebook


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

You know what would be fun to do next? The defending things that other people dislike that they think everyone else likes and they're at least partially right because I really like it thread.

I mean. Harry Potter?!? Facebook? 

SUSHI?

Coffee? OREOS!?!?!?!

<runs around singing these are a few of my favorite things!>

I feel like my confidences have been shattered.

HA!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2008)

Broom them back up, AFG, because I like Harry Potter and Oreos!!

......... but not Facebook, sushi, or coffee....


----------



## Buffie (Jun 11, 2008)

susieQ said:


> crocs...




Yessssss. Egads. 

View attachment funny-pictures-red-shoes-cat-stupid.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jun 11, 2008)

Baggy clothing.

Would somebody please tell an entire generation of young men that females like to look at a nice tush in a well fitted pair of pants/jeans just as much as they do?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 11, 2008)

Reality TV (hell TV in general)
That crap they try to pass of as County Music these days.
I was going to say Dane Cook too, but the more people I talk to, it seems like more people don't like him anyway.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Stan, did you post those chick's pics for ME????


Just for you my dear ThikJerseyChik!  (... and as a sneaky means of getting away with posting some "hot chick" pictures...) 



toni said:


> I agree with these above mentioned:
> 
> The View
> Oprah
> ...



Oh yeah... these two are definitely also on my list!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2008)

Pizza and The Beatles


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

veins or identifiable body parts in anything i am supposed to eat, not fond of marrow or the bones in hamsteaks, gag....but the worst worst worst is the big leg vein in chicken legs

*GAG*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> veins or identifiable body parts in anything i am supposed to eat, not fond of marrow or the bones in hamsteaks, gag....but the worst worst worst is the big leg vein in chicken legs
> 
> *GAG*



But.. but... does everyone else like those????? I don't!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2008)

- coffee

- pigtails on anyone over the age of 16

- Star TrekWarsTheNextGenerationStarshipEnterpriseRentACar

- Nascar

- Rachel Ray

- MywasteofSpace..aka..Pukey Glitter Fuck Central

- James Bond aka My Cock ( well, not mine...his )

- overblown parties for really young kids

- young men who douse themselves in body sprays

- baseball caps ( when you live in them )

- couples who say THEY are pregnant..:doh::doh::doh::doh:

- lawn obsession

- the word...delish

this is all in fun.right?..right??...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> -
> 
> - Nascar
> - overblown parties for really young kids
> ...



Oh, and definitely these!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2008)

-Radiohead
-Fight Club
-Angelina Jolie

I'd high five the person who put all three of those things on a plane and let me shoot it down with a stinger missile.

Edit:Oh yeah, and Robocop 2. What a horrible movie.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 11, 2008)

Ashley...strawberries! Oh hon. Although...I feel that way about blueberries.

Harry Potter
sci-fi
Star Trek
_Extreme American Idol Makeover Swap my Wife Big Shot at Brother Love reality Survivor Whatever_; also _Law & Order Special Fuck_ _Whatever_...if it's an hour-long and on TV, I probably don't like it
anything Nicholas Cage did after 1990
mushrooms
Quentin Tarantino
special coffee drinks
PBS begathon shows and informercials of every kind, including ___ like the Three Tenors and Celtic Woman
Bryan Adams
the questions: "So what do you do for fun?" and "What are your hobbies?"
video games
most shellfish
pulpy orange juice
pickles



mossystate said:


> - couples who say THEY are pregnant


agreed!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> -Radiohead
> -Fight Club
> -Angelina Jolie
> 
> ...



Visualize your hate and let it go!


----------



## Gspoon (Jun 11, 2008)

Spaghetti....

/waits to be pelted by Prego bottles!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 11, 2008)

oh yeah..."Wicked Game" by Chris Isaak (other thread reminded me). blech.

this thread...it makes me want a big blass of Haterade. So thirstquenching, so sharp.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

Me neither!!! I just despise dealing with people who are.... 




Chimpi said:


> Oooh, seconded! (Even though I've never been drunk... :doh


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay... that... was just gross..... *quietly vomits in the corner*


I agree..... that's just nasty....






SocialbFly said:


> veins or identifiable body parts in anything i am supposed to eat, not fond of marrow or the bones in hamsteaks, gag....but the worst worst worst is the big leg vein in chicken legs
> 
> *GAG*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Emo music - BITCHES!!!! Go buy some Slayer albums and grow some balls already!!!
Robbie Williams
Sushi
Hello kitty
One Tree Hill
Rome
Entourage - Jeremy Piven needs to get his own show!!!!
Mainstream Rap - Soulja Boy, Young Jeezy and the like... CRAP!!! De La Soul still exists people, let's get it together!!!
Leg of lamb
The crap that passes for R&B - Where's Me'shell Ndegeocello when you need her?
Rims - I don't get it, it's a round thing that spins. Isn't that what round things do?
Forrest Gump
American Beauty
Grey's Anatomy
Sex and the City


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh Angel... honey... Sex and the City absolutely ROCKS!! 

Nevermind...I'm sure it's a chick thing... LOL 

:kiss2:




angel-1 said:


> Sex and the City


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 11, 2008)

Peas 

well-done steak (It must be at least some semblance of pink, please)

catfish/mackerel/or any other fish that tastes "fishy"

The statement/question/request: "So, tell me about yourself." #$(*&#$(#*&( This INFURIATES me! You want to know something? Ask the motherf#(*$&#ing question!!!!!

People who say "Hey, want to go out to dinner?" And then make you choose.

Pepperoni on pizza

mountain dew

people who have "call tones" on their phone - you know when you call someone and you hear the voice on the line say "please enjoy the music while your party is reached" and you hear their choice of song. God, just give me the freakin ringing tone.

super-dark lipliner with super-light lipstick. Come on. It should match.

French manicures on toes. Absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!

I'm sure I'll think of more and add them later.


ETA: Dwight from the Office. That man makes me want to throw myself off a building.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate cherries and anything cherry flavored. It makes me get nauseous.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Canned fruit

Redbull

caviar

fat/thin chicks in tiny clothes

bologna (dry heeves)

fly by night marriages

fly by night divorces

Dr. Phil

grown ass women in cartoon t-shirts

booking a bikini wax/highlights/ appointment for your 9 or 10 year old 

people who don't move the hell out of the way when you're trying to exit the subway

gangs

grillz

homeless people that have the audacity to curse you if you don't give them money, but instead offer them food


----------



## Mathias (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Phil. 

Namcy "Dis"Grace

How is it that someone so arrogant, so demeaning, and so condecending still be allowed to remain on the air? I feel the same about Bill O Riely.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 11, 2008)

Spanky  space filler


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Spanky  space filler



I think you misread the thread title TJ....

Things *you dislike* that *everyone else likes*




... just sayin'


I kinda like the guy, but I may be in the minority...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

LOLOL... Okay I just blurted out laughing at that one... LOLOL 



TraciJo67 said:


> Spanky  space filler


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bill O'Reilly and Fox News


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 11, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Bill O'Reilly and Fox News



I think you might have posted in the wrong thread. It was supposed to be things that everyone else likes. You should repost in the "things that are repulsive to at least half the country" thread.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I think you might have posted in the wrong thread. It was supposed to be things that everyone else likes. You should repost in the "things that are repulsive to at least half the country" thread.



I have to admit that I'm in the half that doesn't find it repulsive.

Instead I find it mostly hilarious.

(And I do have to say that the news part of Fox News is actually surprisingly non-terrible. It's got a bias, but it's not usually as strong as one would expect based on the pundits that are on the channel.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh Angel... honey... Sex and the City absolutely ROCKS!!
> 
> Nevermind...I'm sure it's a chick thing... LOL
> 
> :kiss2:



Lol...I have to add Sex and the Shitty to my list of hate 

*high fives Angel*


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 11, 2008)

Blueberries and any kind of melon...even watermelon. Banana flavored things. I like bananas themselves, but not when they're added to something else...or something is supposed to taste like them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> Peas
> 
> 
> people who have "call tones" on their phone - you know when you call someone and you hear the voice on the line say "please enjoy the music while your party is reached" and you hear their choice of song. God, just give me the freakin ringing tone.



I work in a dental office....I easily do around 200 or more reminder calls a day. Do you ANY idea how many of those gd ring tones I hear in a day? :doh:


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you ANY idea how many of those gd ring tones I hear in a day? :doh:



Twenty-three per day?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 11, 2008)

Deal or No Deal. WTF?? I don't like watching people guess numbers for an hour. It would be more entertaining if they just chose random people from the audience and had them pick numbers from a hat to see who wins.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2008)

Rant coming in 3, 2, 1

Mayo
Any dressing in existance
Salad
Seinfield
Oprah
That celebrity dancing show
Fatty/Dark meat (gag when I eat those parts)
Vegetables in all forms

Rant done, tune in next week folks!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 12, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I think you might have posted in the wrong thread. It was supposed to be things that everyone else likes. You should repost in the "things that are repulsive to at least half the country" thread.



I know a lot of people who love Bill and Fox News. I do live in a very Republican state.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

Food and/or desserts made with liquor. Except occassionally a well made chicken dish with good white wine. Other than that, gross. And that includes liquor filled candy.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2008)

Dark Chocolate... No thank you.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 12, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Dark Chocolate... No thank you.


And on the other end of the spectrum, white chocolate. To call it "chocolate" is a travesty.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Jun 12, 2008)

Tooz said:


> ~Scene haircuts~, apparently. Every time I see someone with teased up hair secured with an entire can of Aqua Net, I die a little inside.



tooz-....isn't that half of wny....-dodo


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2008)

Carrie said:


> And on the other end of the spectrum, white chocolate. To call it "chocolate" is a travesty.



I'm... eating some right now. :blush:


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Jun 12, 2008)

steely said:


> Cell Phones or telephones in general,I despise hearing them ring.I'd also like to take a flame thrower to everyone I see who's got the stupid thing to their ear while driving!You know who you are!


second that.....


vermillion said:


> led zeppelin


third that.....i have the fastest fingers around when i hear LZ, off button... 


MattS19 said:


> I hate cherries and anything cherry flavored. It makes me get nauseous.


cherry pie....who thought this one out????


MattS19 said:


> Dark Chocolate... No thank you.


dark chocolate for easter.....gee, thanks mom........


all of those above & ok i'm going to take a hit for this.....



any diet soda.....
(it tastes just like the regular!!!......no it doesn't)......-dodo

...oh, and chutney....why,why,why......


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't like sunny weather.
I love the rain...it's raining now and i am happy.

But we don't have a dryer and the clothes I want to wash would nevery dry on the line in this weather (rainy)...sigh.


----------



## toni (Jun 12, 2008)

I am with you guys on the white and dark chocolate...ewwwww

Oh and scrambled eggs, yuck


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

toni said:


> I am with you guys on the white and dark chocolate...ewwwww
> 
> Oh and scrambled eggs, yuck



I don't do scrambled eggs either...unless that one on an egg mcmuffin counts....

@ Matt, your post reminds me that.....

I HATE COFFEE....or anything that tastes like coffee....or even "mocha" flavored anything...including cake and ice cream....YUCK!!!!

My ex put his coffee spoon into my hot tea once- I made him dump it out and make me new because IT TASTED LIKE BLECH BLECHETY BLECH COFFEE


----------



## Mathias (Jun 12, 2008)

I never got into the "Kingdom Hearts" video games. I know they're excellent games, I just had no intrest in them.


----------



## olwen (Jun 12, 2008)

Carrie said:


> And on the other end of the spectrum, white chocolate. To call it "chocolate" is a travesty.



I agree. It tastes like wax. The person who invented it deserves a beat down.


----------



## steely (Jun 12, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Yessssss. Egads.



Bring it on,I have a day glo yellow pair I wear every where I go:happy:

In reference to the cat in red crocs!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 12, 2008)

A partial list:

Mustard
Coffee flavored anything
Tea flavored anything
Runny yolks in eggs
Lima Beans (actually ALL green or yellow beans)
Desperate Housewives
Lost
Horror Movies
Rap and Hip Hop 
Hardcore Jazz 
Tattoos
Piercings
Parrots
SUVs
Sushi
Cooked Green Peppers in anything
Hot Weather
CASHEWS!!!
Beer
Wine
Romantic Comedies
Tanning
Cell Phones
Lobster and other shellfish


----------



## toni (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahahaha, you don't like parrots...that's funny


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

toni said:


> hahahahaha, you don't like parrots...that's funny


Parrots freak me out. They're way too smart and I always think they are pondering ways to mess me up. Plus, they bite REALLY hard. I would rather be bit by a cat than a parrot.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I HATE COFFEE....or anything that tastes like coffee....or even "mocha" flavored anything...including cake and ice cream....YUCK!!!!
> 
> My ex put his coffee spoon into my hot tea once- I made him dump it out and make me new because IT TASTED LIKE BLECH BLECHETY BLECH COFFEE



I also hate coffee anything. I have my own mugs that I use for hot chocolate that are not allowed to be used for coffee. Even after its been washed, I don't want to drink out of a "coffee" mug.


----------



## frankman (Jun 13, 2008)

Tea, and text messaging. 

Tea is to coffee is what snorkling is to scuba diving, it's not a relaxing drik at all, it's dirty water and a weak excuse for a hot drink in the morning/afternoon.

and don't get me started on text messaging. Like I want to type anything on a device that can transport the sound of my voice....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Parrots freak me out. They're way too smart and I always think they are pondering ways to mess me up. Plus, they bite REALLY hard. I would rather be bit by a cat than a parrot.



This is hilarious. But they do have pretty intimidating beaks.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 13, 2008)

olwen said:


> I agree. It tastes like wax. The person who invented it deserves a beat down.



There's a reason it tastes like wax. "White chocolate" ia cocoa butter with sugar addes, i.e. chocolate with the chocolate taken out.



frankman said:


> Tea is to coffee is what snorkling is to scuba diving, it's not a relaxing drik at all, it's dirty water and a weak excuse for a hot drink in the morning/afternoon.



 My brother!


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2008)

coca cola (not the light version)
all the sugar makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Spanky  space filler



OKAY! I just found this little "gem". 

Really. 

My two things would be:

1. Julia Roberts. (just hate the public persona, the supposed beauty, acting ability etc.. don't get it.)

2. Golf. As an ordinary average white guy, this could get me kicked out of the secret white guys club (oops! not so secret anymores). I mean I could lose my polo shirt and khaki pants uniform. Hit a feckin ball, look for it, chase it, hit it again in to a stupid hole in the ground. And pay thousands to do it, equip for it, gadzooks. :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

Spider fricasee. Frankly, I don't get the hoopla.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 13, 2008)

I _never_ get hoopla with my spider fricassee! It's a lot better with a side of guacamole.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Spider fricasee. Frankly, I don't get the hoopla.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> I _never_ get hoopla with my spider fricassee! It's a lot better with a side of guacamole.



LOL excellent


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I'm the only person from the South that hates gravy.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

I was asked to leave the South for my intense hatred of grits...and my refusal to eat at a Waffle House


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

I personally feel that any region containing more Waffle Houses than Dairy Queens has a serious problem on its hands.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 14, 2008)

WildFox500 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm the only person from the South that hates gravy.


 

I have never seen white 'gravy' in Canada. Ever. The thought of it makes me want to hurl.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 14, 2008)

goatees

not saying no men look ok with them..but..they look like cut rate mouth frames on most


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't like Portal. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't like Portal. Yeah, I said it.



It's okay. The cake is a lie anyway.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2008)

Oprah
there, I said it

it was nice knowing you all, since I'm sure Oprah has just sent out her hitmen to silence me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Oprah
> there, I said it
> 
> it was nice knowing you all, since I'm sure Oprah has just sent out her hitmen to silence me.



She doesn't need hitmen. She might just do it with her mind. 
That's too bad, I really liked you!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

My contribution:

Spongebob. I just never really understood it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I was asked to leave the South for my intense hatred of grits...and my refusal to eat at a Waffle House



lol...once upon a time I was down in Georgia visiting the in-laws. In the morning, we all went into the kitchen that was now smoked filled by this time.....(I don't smoke). I preferred to make myself some toast instead of eating the big scrambled egg casserole thing on the stove (I don't eat scrambled eggs...never complained....just quietly made myself toast). I was offered some coffee which I politely declined....and was treated like I had just sprouted horns with an disbelieving reply of "YOU DON'T LIKE COFFEE?" .... which was quickly followed by another voice saying "AND SHE DOESN'T LIKE GRITS EITHER" :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 14, 2008)

I despise sarcasm and biting humor.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 14, 2008)

Omigoodness! I don't know where to start! There are so many things I hate:

1) Bananas...I never liked them as a kid and I still loathe them today.

Lots of this stuff has already been mentioned, so I'll just chime in with comments for what they're worth:

2) Reality Shows/American Idol/Dancing with the Stars...I hate all this rubbish! I mean no offense at all to the many great ladies here, but I work with a majority of women in a public library where I'm a reference librarian.

I work with a cluster of four women who are RABID fans of this stuff...yeah, every morning...and I mean EVERY morning!...after American Idol or Dancing with the Stars or some such show is on, these four gals have to subject me to a detailed blow-by-blow description of the show they watched the night before: Who was the cutest, who did they hate or like? These are all super sweet and intelligent gals who are way past thirty years old and they all act like 12 year olds swooning over who they think is hot or not.

Yes, I have some mornings where I pray for a meteor strike or something to wipe me out and end my misery. Why these shows are popular at all baffles me to no end.

3) What passes for TV today...now that most everything is in summer reruns, I rarely turn the damn thing on. I can count on one hand the TV shows I DO enjoy and have fingers to spare.

4) Current pop music...these groups all sound alike to me or they're just copying better artists and selling boatloads of records.

5) Saturday Night Live: Why is this even still on the air?

6) Celebrities...I don't give a shit what shenanigans Britney or whatever other typically overrated "talent" got him or herself into.

7) Oprah...no, I don't give a crap about this phony either. I work as a librarian, her once mighty "book list" did nothing at my workplace but give overrated writers more exposure than they deserved.

Well...I could do this all day but I'll stop for now.


Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I despise sarcasm and biting humor.



You're un-American


----------



## olwen (Jun 14, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Omigoodness! I don't know where to start! There are so many things I hate:
> 
> 1) Bananas...I never liked them as a kid and I still loathe them today.
> 
> ...



Yes yes yes. 

I hate bananas too. The smell, the taste....yuck.

TV has gone downhill for years now and the shows that are worth watching get cancelled - i.e. Arrested Development. Right now there's only one show I hate to miss and that's Battlestar Galactica.

Don't even get me started about pop music.

I'm on the fence about Oprah. Some things i like and some things I hate. But the coveted book list is one of the things I hate. Overrated "literature" is right.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I was asked to leave the South for my intense hatred of grits...and my refusal to eat at a Waffle House



LOL - yes waffle house - TERRIFYING! My son just sees the sign when we are in the South and tries to hide.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 15, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> My contribution:
> 
> Spongebob. I just never really understood it.



Nah, it's just the RECENT SpongeBob episodes I can't stand... that and the fact that Nick is milking that cash cow for everything it's worth. I'm tired of seeing SpongeBob's face on almost everything and seeing on TV at least ten times a day! IT TOOK DANNY PHANTOM'S RATING, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!! 

Oh and Zac Efron... he got too damn popular too damn quick, damn it! The douche...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2008)

I hate honey and Marzipan.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 15, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Spanky  space filler



You must spread some effin' rep, blah blah blah. First laugh of the day.  I still owe you for the fickle rep too


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 15, 2008)

1.The movie Titanic (and refused to see it when the rest of the country did)
2.Video games
3.Beer
4.Sex and the City
5.Jerry Seinfeld and that show of his
6.American Idol
7.Dancing with the Stars
8. Dr Phil (He's a hack)
9.Rachel Ray (mostly its her laugh that gets on my nerves)
10. Elvis
11.The Rolling Stones (Mick Jaggers lips freak me out)
12.The Red Hot Chili Peppers
13.SUV's and Hummers(mostly just the vehicle)

And what the Hell is the deal with leggings and skinny jeans. They were in style when I was in highschool and they're a conspiracy against BBW


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I hate honey and Marzipan.



How do you ever get through Rosh Hashanah??



Gspoon said:


> Spaghetti....
> 
> /waits to be pelted by Prego bottles!



I told you not to dis the sketti. You were warned!

Ok, my list:

*Anime*. I hate it and everyone else loves it. It makes my skin crawl.
*Mayo*. I can't even bear to look at it, much less eat it.
*Spongebob*. Why? Just...why?


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate The Beatles. Please don't kill, I just can't help it. I had a music teacher wouldn't let us sing anything or play anything, but songs by The Beatles. I had to hear Octopus's Garden played on recorders.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2008)

Heath Ledger


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> ~Scene haircuts~, apparently. Every time I see someone with teased up hair secured with an entire can of Aqua Net, I die a little inside.



Hilarious. I used to be obsessed with teasing the crap out of my hair. & then I realize that scene hair is mad uglyyyy. I tried to rep you for this, by the way, but I have to spread it around a bit before I can! Bogusss.



I hate Arbys. Everyone around me tends to eat massive amounts of it though. I just find it so utterly disgusting. I'll eat the curly fries like twice a year. But anything else makes me want to puke! 

Oh, and I hate the smilies on here and it irritates the shit out of me when I see like a whole chain. Like someone says something they think its cute or funny and then they're like :wubu::blush::bow: Like stop. It doesn't enhance your post. I occasionally use :] but thats about it.

Ohohoh, and Oreo cookies are so gross! I can't eat them at alllll.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm starting to hate Taco Bell....I regret eating it every time I do :doh:


What exactly is in the mystery meat? :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm starting to hate Taco Bell....I regret eating it every time I do :doh:
> What exactly is in the mystery meat? :blink:



Pigeon....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeez...why does pigeon have to be so greasy?


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 21, 2008)

You know what I can't STAND that everyone else likes? I HATE talking on the telephone. I avoid it like the plague most of the time. I'm fine with locking down plans, or discussing a very specific issue - but the just get on the phone and blab about what's going on in your life. Not so much. Unless you have a really exciting life - lol. My best friend moved to North Carolina a year ago - I've talked to her on the phone twice. Yet we e-mail a few times a week and I feel just as close to her as I would talking on the phone - probably more so.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm starting to hate Taco Bell....I regret eating it every time I do :doh:
> 
> 
> What exactly is in the mystery meat? :blink:




Remember the Taco Bell dog?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You know what I can't STAND that everyone else likes? I HATE talking on the telephone. I avoid it like the plague most of the time. I'm fine with locking down plans, or discussing a very specific issue - but the just get on the phone and blab about what's going on in your life. Not so much. Unless you have a really exciting life - lol. My best friend moved to North Carolina a year ago - I've talked to her on the phone twice. Yet we e-mail a few times a week and I feel just as close to her as I would talking on the phone - probably more so.




You are not alone....I effing hate that damn phone too. It pisses me off when people call me... 
Nah just teasing but my ex and my brother tend to call me right back...OFTEN..with things they forgot to tell/ask me. I want to beat them with the receiver when they do that......:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Remember the Taco Bell dog?



So you mean rat meat?  


YO QUEIRO TACO BELL!!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody rep my phone-hating sister for me . . . since I can't!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You know what I can't STAND that everyone else likes? I HATE talking on the telephone. I avoid it like the plague most of the time. I'm fine with locking down plans, or discussing a very specific issue - but the just get on the phone and blab about what's going on in your life. Not so much. Unless you have a really exciting life - lol. My best friend moved to North Carolina a year ago - I've talked to her on the phone twice. Yet we e-mail a few times a week and I feel just as close to her as I would talking on the phone - probably more so.



I'll second that one...one of several reasons I do not have a cell phone.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 21, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite. I never really thought it was funny. I actually found it rather irritating to watch!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You know what I can't STAND that everyone else likes? I HATE talking on the telephone. I avoid it like the plague most of the time.



DITTO!

letterslettersletters


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Somebody rep my phone-hating sister for me . . . since I can't!



Done!and done


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 21, 2008)

Wes Anderson.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> DITTO!
> 
> letterslettersletters



I can't stand that either.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 25, 2008)

i absolutely despise people who are into poker now- but have no clue or etiquette how to play...
like... i played poker for a living, grinding away for a few years.sometimes peeking out above and beyond.

and then i have some donkey coming on yahoo while i am geeking up for an awesome free spin style tourny...

"gimmie yo fat stack beotch...."

pfffft

please.... because you play poker with your buddies in the confines of your stupid trailer house and can say stupid irreverent things on the lolinterweb...

i hate them. they are the whales this fishnet barracuda eat. ship your chips this way... extra vinegar to make it sting... yea you got called out by a fat girl.and you lose sir...
seriously.

and skanky girls at work. who dont work. who just sit on laps of other coworkers and get sent home to change their shirts because it wasnt buttoned properly. then come back with lunch for boss and all is forgiven.

i also hate tv.

i also hate beef stroganoff. this dish is made with wine and home made noodles, not from a damned box spouting 1 pound hamburger from a glove character.

men or women who think because someone is bisexual that they are easy/sleazy.

people who constantly say to me "your so pretty... if only you were thinner..."

and people who spit gum on sidewalks... or anywhere else i walk.

people who litter... when there are garbage cans near you most of the time. this is not a cool thing to do. it doesnt make you look smart either.

smoked ham.

miracle whip... i do like mayo though.

my chemical romance... it/they come on the radio and i am enraged.actually anything scene right now... like threatening someones life and then adding <3 because then that means they love you.
example i seriously got from a cousin on myspace.
"sum1 shuld die sooone.<333"

people who have died their hair bleach blond, and black underneath, with red highlights... wtfx.

drawn on eyebrows.

meatheads.

loud sound systems on trash or even expensive cars... i dont want to hear your music, or feel your music.

robotripping. dangerous and causing permanent brain damage. this goes for huffing too.

gosh that feels good to get out...


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 25, 2008)

Gwenyth Paltrow and Nicole Kidman. These two dry flatliners have as much acting dimension as a door knob. At least Julia Roberts displays a great, lively personality in her films. These two women barely have a pulse--but they're considered acting royalty!

Beer. It just tastes butt-nasty. And expensive beer makes no sense to me. It just tastes like fancier butt-nastiness.

Plucked eyebrows (right-on Amatrix!). I can barely stand women shaping their eyebrows, but when they pluck them down to a pencil-thin line, they just look hideous--like Mexican vampire women from a silent movie! Women's faces look all big and bald when they whittle 'em done razor thin! Give me some nice full Brooke Shields eyebrows ANY day!


----------



## Dragonsspite (Jul 25, 2008)

Television.. not just random shows.. but all tv, I hate it so much I dont have cable and am glad we cant get any channels where we live, I do however own a tv so that my kids can rent movies or play video games.

Spagetti, its just icky

people who stand in the middle of the isle at the grocery store or costco.. and visit with their friends who they happen to run into. Especially when they are conveniently deaf to others when they ask repeatedly and with increasing volume to get by.. 

beer

Martha Stewart

McDonalds


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> example i seriously got from a cousin on myspace.
> "sum1 shuld die sooone.<333"



Based on that message, I'd vote for the author of it.

Beaten to death with a goddamn dictionary.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe it's just where I live, but everyone is raving about Mamma Mia. I don't know why, I just can't like it, and believe me, I like some godawful movies (High School Musical anyone?)

And Mayo.

I hate it so much I can't even contemplate learning how to spell it. It's foul.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted this one:



Cheese.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i absolutely despise people who are into poker now- but have no clue or etiquette how to play...
> like... i played poker for a living, grinding away for a few years.



Your sexay-ness just skyrocketed to previously unknown heights. 




> i also hate beef stroganoff. this dish is made with wine and home made noodles, not from a damned box spouting 1 pound hamburger from a glove character.




I make THE BEST!!! homemade stroganoff!! From scratch!!!



> people who constantly say to me "your so pretty... if only you were thinner..."



You're so pretty....end of sentence.


All this spaghetti hatred baffles me.

Tooz, does this mean you don't eat pizza?

All your cheeses are mine.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

You and me both. I don't hate the series. I think they are well written, but I don't feel as though they are nearly as awesome as everyone has made them to be.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I don't get the whole "Look! I barely have any eyebrows! That's so sexy!" appeal. I love my eyebrows, but when I go to get them shaped at the salon I have to be very specific, because I've unfortunately had some stylists leave me with barely any brow.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2008)

Seinfeld. I've never laughed at it. I'm sorry.


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, I love this thread. As a note, I don't necessarily hate people that like or take part in the things I have listed below. Okay, here goes my "top 20"...

01. Jack on Lost. His character is lame.
02. Anchovies and fish in general
03. Religion
04. Conservative politics
05. Harry Potter
06. Twilight
07. Anything Joss Whedon has ever touched
08. Moulin Rouge
09. Grey's Anatomy
10. Star Wars
11. Indiana Jones
12. Pasta
13. Blueberries
14. Walmart
15. Money
16. Dan Brown
17. Drugs
18. Cigarettes
19. White bread unless it is very fresh
20. SUV's


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ LOL at #17


----------



## Crystal (Jul 25, 2008)

Coffee.

I hate the taste of coffee.

Even if it's fancied up with cream and sugar and chocolate syrup and in a Starbucks cup.

...no thank you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shirts with bands/singers like The Beatles, Blondie and The Rolling Stones that everyoneseems to own, whether or not they know/like the band. They started becoming popular a few years ago. One day, I was in my art class and this girl was wearing a Blondie shirt so I asked her what her favorite song was and she was like what? And I'm like, your favorite Blondie song. Come to find out, she bought the Blondie shirt because she's blonde...a 'blondie.' Anyway, I hate those shirts!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Kraft Dinner and Cheez Wizz......... Sorry all of you KD fans, but I feel like I'm eating orange plastic!

Plastic patio chairs..........I'm sure you know what I mean....Grrrrrrrrr!

Howard Stern

litchis


----------



## aheartofstars (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahaha. That is hilarious.


----------



## MattB (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm noticing more and more people lately are coming out of the "I hate the Beatles" closet, very intriguing. (I love them myself...)

This is off the top of my head...

Washboard abs
Soft Drinks (I hate the bubbles, and I'm man enough to admit it!)
Basketball
Rap/Dance/HipHop/Techno music, it just doesn't connect with me.
Cellphones, and I do have one but only because I need it for work.
UFC/MMA...to each their own...

Canadian things that probably only other Canuckleheads would understand...

The CBC
Curling
The Tragically Hip
Barenaked Ladies (Yes, the group...so very, very irritating...)
The CFL


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Shirts with bands/singers like The Beatles, Blondie and The Rolling Stones that everyoneseems to own, whether or not they know/like the band. They started becoming popular a few years ago. One day, I was in my art class and this girl was wearing a Blondie shirt so I asked her what her favorite song was and she was like what? And I'm like, your favorite Blondie song. Come to find out, she bought the Blondie shirt because she's blonde...a 'blondie.' Anyway, I hate those shirts!



Omg I would have ripped the shirt right off her. How dare she wear a Blondie t shirt and not know who she is or their music


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Omg I would have ripped the shirt right off her. How dare she wear a Blondie t shirt and not know who she is or their music



Hah, I wanted to.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 26, 2008)

Those _Twilight_ books...
Honey Mustard. i serve so much of it, but i find it disgusting. 
Taylor Swift. She's ok, but not worth playing so much.
Emril.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Taylor Swift. She's ok, but not worth playing so much.
> Emril.



Ditto and ditto.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

Completely shaved nether regions.

You're an adult, not a child. Plus I don't want to see all your ingrown hairs or scars or what-the-fuck-ever.


I'm good with trimming, but c'mon. 


Nasty!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Seinfeld. I've never laughed at it. I'm sorry.



agreed... 
or friends.
or lost...
or anything like that.

and i hate hate hate people who dont tip....
for real. 
last time i went out to a nice dinner someone left a tip of 2 bucks... at a higher class eatery... 2 freaking dollars?

come on... we left a tip of 11 bucks. which was 15%.

and then i went to the bar last night...
i have 3 gripes.

1 is not tipping the bartender... i was dancing and someone randomly grabbed my ass and winked as he went buy... then when i was sitting he finally came to sit near me.i told him to buy me a drink to make up for it. the shot was 4.75... and he gave the waitress a 5...
i was so mortified i immediately asked her to come near me, and handed her another 5. i had great service all night...as always. my drinks are never empty, and table is always clean.
and even when your at the bar- the guy was surprised when our shots were like 17 bucks and i left him 25. if you tip regularly at places... you will be taken care of.
there is a circle in hell for people who dont tip... you can afford to go out... tip.10-15% at least.

2 is people who are into the bar scene. you know... the grabby guy * look just because i am fat, and drunk doesnt mean im interested in you...kthnx*,the powerfully drunk girl *who "sings lady marmalade at the top of her voice, 3 times in one night...*or who at each friggin song... say "OH I LOVE THIS SONG SO HARD!"
classic:
"havent seen you here....*hiccups* before..."
then again even running into people from high school is lame.
"wow... you look so good! we should do lunch sometime...you have really...*looks at my boobs* changed! you filled out a bit... thats alright. your still hot!" and leaves me with a number which i leave on the floor, or in an empty drink cup, or hand to someone else who wants to come to the "fat" side.

i actually make it point to mess with these people... insisting i was there previously, and how i bought them a ton of drinks... so they return the favor.


3 is constant rap music. constant. for real, i sat at one bar and for 3 hours- rap/hiphop. that was all. play some rock, or *i cant believe im going to say this...* pop.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Anchorman....I just didnt find it very funny.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

Spirited Away.. 

Now, I like to think I'm pretty up their with the anime geeks, and I like a fair few other Studio Ghibli films (CATBUS!), but I jut don't like Spirited Away, it's beautifully drawn and all that, but I just don't dig it :/ . It makes me sad that a lot of people claim to be anime fans just because they've seen that one movie..


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite

it wasn't funny. Sorry guys.

edit: I'm not really sorry, that film is fucking awful. ugh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> there is a circle in hell for people who dont tip...



It's the same special place reserved for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's the same special place reserved for child molesters and people who talk at the theater.



also don't forget the people who don't use blinkers

people who burp out loud in public

people who insist on squeeeezing past you without saying excuse me then give YOU a dirty look

JERKS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Or people that don't have cupcakes.....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Or people that don't have cupcakes.....



Will someone PUH-LEEZE give this woman a ^&*$$%^ Cupcake!!!!!!!!!




kthx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Squeezes past Jersey without saying excuse me and then gives her a dirty look*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Squeezes past Jersey without saying excuse me and then gives her a dirty look*



*hurls stale cupcakes at GEF and runs away laughing....*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

*scarfs down all the stale cupcakes and then burps loudly in public*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't forget your blinker!


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 29, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Those _Twilight_ books...
> Honey Mustard. i serve so much of it, but i find it disgusting.
> Taylor Swift. She's ok, but not worth playing so much.
> Emril.



Does anyone else think she looks like some type of schnauzer?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't like oatmeal rasin cookies.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 30, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't like oatmeal rasin cookies.



Is there anyone who actually really does? I think it's just a myth that anyone does. I don't like them either.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2008)

Texting...

You have my number so call me for God's sake instead of typing with your thumbs.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Is there anyone who actually really does? I think it's just a myth that anyone does. I don't like them either.



I do. In fact, they're the only cookies I actually like.. ^_^


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely hate it when people make a smacking sound when they eat... how annoying lol.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate when people do that while chewing gum especially. Keep your gum-chewing to yourself, people!

Unless you're blowing a kickass bubble or something.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 30, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I do. In fact, they're the only cookies I actually like.. ^_^



My mistake. I apologize.:bow:


----------



## southernfa (Jul 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and i hate hate hate people who dont tip....



That's interesting. Down here, tipping is absolutely not part of the culture. In some restaurants, the staff will place a coin jar at the checkout but even that is strictly optional and tipping is frowned on everywhere else. Different culture, huh!

Personally the thing I dislike that "everyone else" likes is just about all music written since 1990... and I'm irrepentantly cantankerous about it too 
I know exactly how my parents felt back in the '70s. Bah! 

Mind you, it has its uses. Down at the local gym where the 20-something staff turn turn up the thump-thump-thumping bass to obliterate any chance of conversation or rational thought, it is noticeable that the other punters on the exercise machines tend to get into the same rhythm as the music. This is probably much faster than they otherwise would go LOL.


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 1, 2008)

southernfa said:


> That's interesting. Down here, tipping is absolutely not part of the culture. In some restaurants, the staff will place a coin jar at the checkout but even that is strictly optional and tipping is frowned on everywhere else. Different culture, huh!
> 
> .


i honestly had no idea.:doh: when i was in the south- i was very young and dont remember much of it at all. 

but like even when i was in miami last november- and we tipped, the guy coughed like we didnt tip enough... so we kept making eye contact until he stopped coughing. and he was a desk clerk who called for a cab, and thanked us by name when we finally tipped him enough.maybe that was because we were in vacationers circle of hell. 

i cant believe tipping is frowned upon!
waitresses here depend on tips... they only make like 2.15 an hour. so if you dont tip they get paid a whole other check.


and did i mention... my chemical romance?
like seriously.
im sick of it. bad enough i see it and hear it all over- but to request it on the work radio 4 nights in a row... they are killing me.


and STURGIS RALLY.you know the big old motorcycle rally in south dakota. gillette wyoming is about 45 minuet drive from there so we tend to get alot of overflow- people from japan, south america, england, canada... etc.
and if itsnt half naked women with painted on shirt, or beer tossers- it is the constant loud crappy old rock and roll.
im okay with women walking around after dark in painted on clothing... or men who toss beers everywhere... open/unopened, flat/fresh, cheap/expensive...
but what drives me nuts is hearing RATT cover band at 3 pm, and again at 4 pm.then for an encore at 5 pm, and a finale at 6 pm. i work nights... and am sick of it.

plus all the motorcyclists revving up and then how our town starts to look. dirty, disgraced, ugly, and cheap.i seriously have tire marks in my front lawn.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 1, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i honestly had no idea.:doh: when i was in the south- i was very young and dont remember much of it at all.
> 
> but like even when i was in miami last november- and we tipped, the guy coughed like we didnt tip enough... so we kept making eye contact until he stopped coughing. and he was a desk clerk who called for a cab, and thanked us by name when we finally tipped him enough.maybe that was because we were in vacationers circle of hell.
> 
> ...



 No, no. Not the American "South", the real South; South Pacific, New Zealand. Australia is that big rock off our west coast. We don't tip down here, I don't think the Aussies do either from memory. They certainly don't like getting tips from Kiwis like "You are going to lose tonight"...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Hot ricotta cheese.
Hot cottage cheese.
Maybe I should just say it...
Lasagna.

:doh:

Just put in something else and I'm all good. I love ricotta... cold. I love cottage cheese... cold (or even hot, just not mixed in a lasagna).

I'm very weird about that.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 2, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> Hot ricotta cheese.
> Hot cottage cheese.
> Maybe I should just say it...
> Lasagna.
> ...



*_weeps_*...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> *_weeps_*...




Stop crying and eat some lasagna for me, ok?


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 3, 2008)

southernfa said:


> No, no. Not the American "South", the real South; South Pacific, New Zealand. Australia is that big rock off our west coast. We don't tip down here, I don't think the Aussies do either from memory. They certainly don't like getting tips from Kiwis like "You are going to lose tonight"...


ahahah my bad... i worked all night then came back to post a response.

lolz. my bad... i should have seen in your profile display that you ment south pacific.
:doh::doh::doh:

forgive me?

lol, kiwi. sorry that word makes me giggle.


----------



## melallensink (Aug 6, 2008)

John Deere
Microsoft Windows
Sports
Dogs
The "Populars" clique back in school


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 6, 2008)

Those stupid blue tooths that people have attached to their head
Cell phones
SUV's, rolling gas guzzlers
Facebook
Myspace
Rachael Ray(barf, gag, puke, upchuck vomit, throw up)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 6, 2008)

Nascar
Apple Pie
Pancakes
Waffles
Hot Dogs
Fried Chicken

Yep, I'm surprised they haven't kicked me out of the South yet.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 6, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't like oatmeal rasin cookies.



You sir, are besmirching the best damn cookies in the whole friggin' galaxy! A pox upon you and your chocolate chip!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nascar
> Apple Pie
> Pancakes
> Waffles
> ...



You didn't list biscuits and gravy, beans or iced tea....... you fit right in


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 7, 2008)

Not just iced tea, sweet tea! I take it as a personal affront when a restaurant in the south does not offer it. lol


----------



## Donna (Aug 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You didn't list biscuits and gravy, beans or iced tea....... you fit right in





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not just iced tea, sweet tea! I take it as a personal affront when a restaurant in the south does not offer it. lol



I guess it's not as bad here, since the servers are used to the snow birds ordering it...but you should see the faces of servers when we are in Chattanooga and I order an unsweetened tea and decline the artificial sweeteners. You would think I was a communist or something.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr. Pepper and Obama


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 7, 2008)

Note to restaurants: Offering unsweetened tea with sugar packets is NOT an adequate substitute for sweet tea! Not even CLOSE to the same thing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

Donna said:


> I guess it's not as bad here, since the servers are used to the snow birds ordering it...but you should see the faces of servers when we are in Chattanooga and I order an unsweetened tea and decline the artificial sweeteners. You would think I was a communist or something.



I order unsweet tea......and REALLY have to stress the UN part loudly and very clearly...... 

and I carry my own preferred kind of sweetener in my pocketbook


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Volume 2*

Texting
Most seafood (sea bugs)
Salad (rabbit food)
Ranch dressing
Pineapple on pizza
Backward ball caps
Expensive gym shoes
golf
Christmas
Most of what passes for music in the last 25 years
Chinese food
Mexican food
Ikea stuff
Lost
Friends (the show)
Seinfeld
The new Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> *Volume 2*
> 
> Texting
> Most seafood (sea bugs)
> ...



Do you like anything? :doh:


----------



## vermillion (Aug 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i honestly had no idea.:doh: when i was in the south- i was very young and dont remember much of it at all.
> 
> but like even when i was in miami last november- and we tipped, the guy coughed like we didnt tip enough... so we kept making eye contact until he stopped coughing. and he was a desk clerk who called for a cab, and thanked us by name when we finally tipped him enough.maybe that was because we were in vacationers circle of hell.
> 
> ...




yeah i think tipping is bullshit...
why don't restaurants pay their fucking employees...
why do i have to pay for my meal and my fucking service...
it's not like it REALLY costs 10.95 to make a fucking burger and fries...
and 3.00 for a rasberry ice tea?? RIDICULOUS....
So not only do restaurants over price their food...THEY DON'T PAY THEIR FUCKING EMPLOYEES. Who's the greedy ones here?
Now don't get me wrong...I pay the required amount (got a calculator...i figure it out.) But if i get shitty service or a waiter with an attitude problem you better believe I am not tipping.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Do you like anything? :doh:



Cotton swabs :bow: 

View attachment Cotton Swabs.jpg


----------

